
Show HN: Non-invasive, type-safe C data structures with GCC builtins - okl
https://gitlab.com/oliver117/ucds/
======
okl
Here are some non-invasive, type-safe data structures in C that are based on
macros and GCC builtins (Should also build with recent Clang). When writing
prioq_pop(), I figured it would be simpler to generate code by replacing text
with sed/perl/python. The amount of optimization that is performed by
compilers with known arguments is impressive.

